
The Gig Economy Is a Rigged Economy - cameronconaway
https://medium.com/the-modern-team/the-gig-economy-is-a-rigged-economy-e4a2f8946fa#.ak2pwn31a
======
wyldfire
> which projects a likely scenario: the end of salaries, the end of health
> insurance, the end of pensions.

...which would likely result in socialized benefits to fill those gaps instead
(and corresponding taxation to fund it). Yes, even here in the US, it will
happen.

> rigged economy ... union membership has been declining for decades,

That's not all bad. The jobs that were unionized were replaced by others that
one could argue there's less need for unions to represent.

> perks like “work from anywhere!” become the bullfighter’s muleta

IMO the perk would be that incremental effort on my part has a much more
direct impact to my compensation than it would be otherwise. And if I manage
to find new efficiencies, I get the entire benefit.

> quiet financial desperation ... a need to be cautious of the loud and cool
> becoming a smokescreen for the dismantling of knowledge worker labor
> conditions.

This seems like a good point to take away from the article.

